# The myth of everyone's stuff being barely used...



## ArlyDude (Apr 7, 2012)

I find it amusing nobody ever sells motors that have ever gotten hot or speed controls with more than 5 uses on them. Truly amazing!

In fact, there's a guy on eBay now who is selling a Turbo 35 that he said he bought 8 years ago and has used it 5 times! Incredible! Either that or everyone lies out their butt! I guess that's up for you to decide.


----------



## Adamoracer (Feb 22, 2010)

*been there, done that.*

Might be a bad habit of buying things we didnt really need, it was just shinny and new, so we bought it. Definetly guilty of that one! :thumbsup:

pondering to self... "Did I really need that for the 5 times a year I get to go racing?"


----------



## cdwilliams1 (Oct 5, 2012)

I guess for me, the stuff I tend to sell is stuff I don't really use. Maybe I tried a class for the summer, when the normal points series was over and I was bored... Maybe I ran in the stock class in the fall because the open/mod class didn't have enough regular participants... Maybe I'm playing "motor of the month" and trying to run what the fast guys have and get to the top of the points series. Lots of reasons why I end up with stuff I've only used a few times.

MY stuff tends either to be heavily used, or not at all. I either experiment with it and sell it in a like new state, or I fall in love with it and run it into the ground (or at least a whole points season) and realize it has no resale value - so it goes on the shelf or finds it's way to the bottom of the toolbox.


----------



## thirdplace (Nov 30, 2005)

I got lots of over hot to flat out melted motors. Could be for sale. lol :tongue:
There is alot of never hot motors.


----------



## ArlyDude (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm not saying everyone is a scammer, but every time I see a for sale ad and it specifically mentions the item is almost new and hardly used, I immediately think....Yeah...I'm sure it is.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Take a look at the sellers rating......
If he is a scammer, it will show in bad ratings; also suspect no ratings; and if it is too good to be true (it really is).....


----------



## Dpreston (Nov 21, 2005)

Ive bought a ton of "barley used" off this site. Also have sold just as much of it lol


----------



## Whippersnapper (Feb 16, 2009)

nutz4rc said:


> Take a look at the sellers rating......
> If he is a scammer, it will show in bad ratings; also suspect no ratings; and if it is too good to be true (it really is).....


Very true statement........I sell stuff that is truly only raced a couple of times cause that is all I have time to race anymore. Guess when you have a Family with kids (that require you for driving them everywhere) you put your prioritys first........

Eric Knapp

my trader rating is EXCELLENT by the way lol lol.....


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I know Eric and is a man of his word. What he said is true. There will always be the "quick to make a buck" people. Unfortunately that is life. Again be careful, do some research, and then decide.


----------



## radsnappy (Sep 6, 2008)

some people sell fairly new equipment cause they always need the latest and the greatest,doesnt necessarily mean its been abused


----------



## thirdplace (Nov 30, 2005)

Looks to me there is alot of good people here. More so then I think on RCtech.


----------



## Whippersnapper (Feb 16, 2009)

nutz4rc said:


> I know Eric and is a man of his word. What he said is true. There will always be the "quick to make a buck" people. Unfortunately that is life. Again be careful, do some research, and then decide.


Thanks for the props:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I've only got scammed w/ JUNK that was Trash worthy twice on this site (What some people consider "LIKE NEW" and/or "PERFECT" leaves a lot to the imagination.

On that note - I mostly buy, and rarely SELL, because IF I buy it - I use the HELL out of it...if not in a car to race, in a car to bash the street with - and I NEVER Sell much - because I'm kind of a HORDER and someday I'll use it for SOMETHING (and usually do)

Although - I had a TurboDyno I bought used - KNEW the guy I bought it from and knew he'd barely used it - and I got it for next to NOTHING - and used it a small handful of times - Learned what I needed to learn - SOLD it to someone else - (One of the few things I've SOLD here on HobbyTalk)

I've bought several "LIKE NEW" pan cars - ALL of them have been AWESOME "Carpet Only" cars - most recent was a CRC Gen X 10 WGT car - (Looks like freakin NEW) - and bought TWO used Mamba ESC's this week (Hope I have good luck w/ those)

...although, I do have a HUGE bag of Novak Brushless Motors - slightly used, and slightly OverHeated I'd make a great deal on (I think there are 22 motors in total) --- ALL TOAST!  --- oh and a 40 lb box of SUB "C" Round Cells --- all slightly DEAD!


----------



## L3FTH4ND3RL3O (Sep 24, 2008)

*this guy*

was like if its "new in box" how did the tools get in it? hahah http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=376180


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

L3FTH4ND3RL3O said:


> was like if its "new in box" how did the tools get in it? hahah http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=376180


Read the entire thread and you will know.


----------



## hopper (Oct 12, 2006)

I have learned my lesson. I no longer buy used batteries or motors.


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

Alot of us Racers buy spares and multiple items "Just in Case" latter it's determined they are not needed or are no longer the Fast Stuff. Sometimes we buy things thinking we'll like it better than what we had ( grass is greener syndrome ) 
For Example I currently have a Leading Edge X-1 on Swap & Sell I bought new thought I'd like it better than my Hangman or Judge. I built it raced it once decided I did'nt like it as well as the Judge and it sat on a shelf from then on, thats what I call New Hardly Used!
I've dealt with many people on swap and sell over the past 12-15 years never once have I bought an item I feel was misrepresented AND never once have I put an item up for sale that I felt I misrepresented.
Sure their might be a few out there that will scam you but their rare and if you do a bit of research you'll find them out before you deal!

Hint, Look at their number of posting and their trader rateing and as always if a deal looks "To Good To Be True" it probably is!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I have a large steel suspension bridge for sale. Fresh paint. Never run. Max temp was about 110*. PM me if interested.


----------



## radsnappy (Sep 6, 2008)

L3FTH4ND3RL3O said:


> was like if its "new in box" how did the tools get in it? hahah http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=376180


yup i bought that BRAND NEW IN BOX ,exactly read the entire thread ,great deal to:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

i love the fact that the guy who started this thread has virtually no posts to this site and has 0 trader feedback.. dont you think that if people had a problem with buying used stuff and then feeling like they got the shaft they leave them bad feedback and then the would probably blast that person in the trader feedback threads at the bottom of the swap and sell section.. 

arlydude- if your looking to buy something and you cant afford it new and you want to buy it used this is a great source for most of us racers. if you feel like everyone is out to shaft you then dont buy anything from anyone.. its that easy


----------



## radsnappy (Sep 6, 2008)

+1:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KnR-Racing99 (Nov 6, 2009)

*How many would buy something if the post said "thoroughly used and abused"??*


----------



## ArlyDude (Apr 7, 2012)

DOUGHBOY said:


> i love the fact that the guy who started this thread has virtually no posts to this site and has 0 trader feedback.. dont you think that if people had a problem with buying used stuff and then feeling like they got the shaft they leave them bad feedback and then the would probably blast that person in the trader feedback threads at the bottom of the swap and sell section..
> 
> arlydude- if your looking to buy something and you cant afford it new and you want to buy it used this is a great source for most of us racers. if you feel like everyone is out to shaft you then dont buy anything from anyone.. its that easy


Seems you're the only one on this thread who has a problem with my post. Others agree and speak from experience about buying certain used items from anyone. Go troll elsewhere. :wave:


----------

